
How to Be a Lawyer Without Going to Law School - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/how-to-be-a-lawyer-without-going-to-law-school/#
======
leoedin
The more formal education you go through, the more you realise that formal
education isn't something magic. It's a framework which provides a thought out
curriculum and a system of motivation to learn (otherwise known as exams).

The first one is, more and more, being addressed by MOOCs and Open Courseware
type websites. The second one is the real stickler. Motivation without someone
external providing a push is really hard, and not something the majority of
people can do.

Whether that motivation is really worth the ludicrous 6 figure fees of most
law schools is another question entirely.

